# Baby corn snake problems



## CornSnakeQustions (7 mo ago)

Hey, my Snow motley baby corn snake (which we've owned for about a month) hasnt been eating recently. just last week when we tried to feed her she onl ate the head of the pinkie? Were feeding her 1 day old frozen pinkies (thawed) and her heated side of the tank is set at 85 with a hidey log and the cooler side at 75. We all have read countless articles on snake care and suck but she just wont eat!


----------



## Sbirtell (7 mo ago)

CornSnakeQustions said:


> Hey, my Snow motley baby corn snake (which we've owned for about a month) hasnt been eating recently. just last week when we tried to feed her she onl ate the head of the pinkie? Were feeding her 1 day old frozen pinkies (thawed) and her heated side of the tank is set at 85 with a hidey log and the cooler side at 75. We all have read countless articles on snake care and suck but she just wont eat!


Hey There, I’ve owned snakes for the better half of 15 years. I started off with a corn snake! Great pets!!! What are you measuring the heated side with (probe, temp gun, etc)? Maybe try a little warmer like 88/89 degrees. What I noticed to help out with finicky eaters, is if they don’t strike at it leave it to where they can see/smell it (close to them while they’re in hiding) and make sure the room is dark (try overnight when everyone is asleep). Sometimes when they are wee little worms they’re scared and stressed. And warm the pinky up under warmer than room temp water to simulate body heat. Just provide plenty of hiding places, and the proper temps and they’ll do what they have to do. I hope this helps.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!! I'm sorry your corn snake is not eating. You might want to consider joining a snake forum to get more advice, if you haven't already. I hope your snake starts eating soon. Please keep us updated!


----------

